# Definiton of Happiness



## jswordy (Jan 25, 2014)

*Definition of Happiness*

Happiness is getting a cell phone message the day of judging that was sent at 8:30 p.m. the night before judging to tell you that out of the 4 bottles you entered and sent to a wine competition, 1 has been lost.

Ah well, I guess I should be glad they found 3 of those bottles, anyway! 

So roll the dice, cuz I don't even know which 3 wines are being judged!


----------

